# Software Engineer Planning to Move to South Australia



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Nice to see so many postings and guidelines for so many ppl arnd here. 
My ACS is done and I have submitted my documents to SA state, now once the state says ok for the application, I have to pay an application fee of 3000 AUD $. So I wanted to know whether I am making a correct decision of moving to SA.

I am a Software Engineer with 5 yrs exp and we are 3 in the family (kid with 3 yrs of age). Please do let me know how quickly I can find a job if I come alone for few days and how much is the pay/salary for IT Professional. 

Also, how much amount I should carry with me if I come alone for few days and get my family once I get a Job in IT Industry.

My family is totally depending on me, so any advices/concerns is totally appreciated.

Thanks,
BJ


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi BJ, 

Have you checked the job websites to see where your speciality has more jobs? That will give you some indication of where to go. 

For South Australia your best bet will be Adelaide so check the property websites to see how much you'll be spending for rent since that's the major expense. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## fraser0911 (Sep 14, 2011)

With 5 years experience I think you better know about jobs in your industry and I think you need to search the job market first. You can search it online and apply for that.
I suggest you not to hurry for the change. As your family depends on you, I think you need to research well and make the decision.

Wish you all the very best.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Bharath,

well some members here has following to say 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/64015-professionals-dont-go-adelaide.html

nevertheless , please research and let us know ...which visa u are planning to apply for ? Any visa takes considrable amount of time and IT job market may change by the time you move there so do not take the current situation for granted.

Good Luck
Thanks,
A


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why applying for SA? is that the only place that has your skill in their list or do you have people there who can assist you initially?

best place to go for an IT pro is NSW or Victoria. on the other hand i have a few friends who went to regional area, managed a job in no time and are extremely happy fr making the choice..

as for money, our initial expense was about 15,000 including a car, 3 month rental advance adn one month bond plus food, rent sharing cost etc. once we settled in we spend close to 2,500 each month including rent food etc. i' say get as much as you can, excess of money never harms, less money can leave you upset and wondering what next


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> Have you checked the job websites to see where your speciality has more jobs? That will give you some indication of where to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

best place to go for an IT pro is NSW or Victoria. on the other hand i have a few friends who went to regional area, managed a job in no time and are extremely happy fr making the choice..


are your friends choose SA or some other state ? 

Thanks,
ajay


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks so much Guys. I am planning for 176 PR state sponsorship Visa.

Please give some suggestions as I see good openings for SAP CRM. Pls suggest whether I can do some course here on SAP and move as per the requirement thr in SA or look for my profile which has very few requirements in SA


Regards,
BJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

he is in regional NSW, Albury that is


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> why applying for SA? is that the only place that has your skill in their list or do you have people there who can assist you initially?
> 
> best place to go for an IT pro is NSW or Victoria. on the other hand i have a few friends who went to regional area, managed a job in no time and are extremely happy fr making the choice..
> 
> as for money, our initial expense was about 15,000 including a car, 3 month rental advance adn one month bond plus food, rent sharing cost etc. once we settled in we spend close to 2,500 each month including rent food etc. i' say get as much as you can, excess of money never harms, less money can leave you upset and wondering what next


Thanks Anji. Presently only SA has opened the Window and as per the processing visas, they say, IT guys are in huge demand. I am applying for 176 PR state sponsorship. I do get to see for java, SAP CRM, testing jobs, but very very meager openings for Message broker Developers. Is it fine that I take up some course for SAP development in India and look for jobs in SA for the same ?. Will they recognize me as a right candidate for it then ?

Thanks,
BJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont know the market in SA for your skill, let someone else comment on it


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

fraser0911 said:


> With 5 years experience I think you better know about jobs in your industry and I think you need to search the job market first. You can search it online and apply for that.
> I suggest you not to hurry for the change. As your family depends on you, I think you need to research well and make the decision.
> 
> Wish you all the very best.


Thanks so much.


----------



## adarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Bharath,

Victoria has released new SOL which includes ICT professionals.Check "Vic SMP for the year 2011-12 released" thread.
It might come of some use to you


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

adarsh said:


> Hey Bharath,
> 
> Victoria has released new SOL which includes ICT professionals.Check "Vic SMP for the year 2011-12 released" thread.
> It might come of some use to you


Thanks so much Guys... I got confirmation from SA that my application is accepted and i can file Visa. 

Thanks so much Adarsh. I will have a look at it once.


----------



## adarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

Bharath_bj said:


> Thanks so much Guys... I got confirmation from SA that my application is accepted and i can file Visa.
> 
> Thanks so much Adarsh. I will have a look at it once.


Congratulations for the sponsorship approval mate...NjOy :clap2:


----------



## Shweta (Mar 4, 2011)

Bharath_bj said:


> Thanks so much Guys... I got confirmation from SA that my application is accepted and i can file Visa.
> 
> Thanks so much Adarsh. I will have a look at it once.


HI..Congras ... can u tell that when u have applied for SA SS and hou much time they took for granting it.I have applied for SA SS on 28-Sep-2011.I am IT professional.r u in IT ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Shweta said:


> HI..Congras ... can u tell that when u have applied for SA SS and hou much time they took for granting it.I have applied for SA SS on 28-Sep-2011.I am IT professional.r u in IT ?


Hello All,

Join the SA IT Folks Expat Groups .... We all in the same timeline....interms of SA SS and subsequent 176 filing with DIAC. 

The average time for SS approval from SA is 4 to 6 weeks.

Definitely SA is an emerging market for IT. You got to keep searching for the jobs that suits your profile, if not today, tomorrow you will get the correct match to make your dreams come true to step in OZ land with a job inhand.  

Good Luck. Cheers.


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Bharath_bj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Nice to see so many postings and guidelines for so many ppl arnd here.
> My ACS is done and I have submitted my documents to SA state, now once the state says ok for the application, I have to pay an application fee of 3000 AUD $. So I wanted to know whether I am making a correct decision of moving to SA.
> ...


Bharath, i suggest that you look for NSW or VIC state sponsorship where IT Jobs are abundant. Recently VIC have released their state sponsorship for 2011 - 2012, check the link posted by Armandra.

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Friends,
how is SA for IT ? Can anyone explain the current job market situation in detail...I hope if not proper IT, we can atleast hope for Call center / tech support job initially
Thanks,
A


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but they are not taking IT apps for now


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

oh is it ...I have recently got sponsorship but it is for 475.


anj1976 said:


> but they are not taking IT apps for now


----------



## Shweta (Mar 4, 2011)

*When u have applied for SA SS?*



ajaypatil said:


> oh is it ...I have recently got sponsorship but it is for 475.


Hi Ajay,Congras for SA SS.can you please tell me when you have applied for SA SS and when u got approval for that ? I have applied on 27sep2011.Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Shweta , chk my signature 


Shweta said:


> Hi Ajay,Congras for SA SS.can you please tell me when you have applied for SA SS and when u got approval for that ? I have applied on 27sep2011.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shweta (Mar 4, 2011)

hmmm...thanks 
so have u applied for 475 visa?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Shweta I have sent PM to you...



Shweta said:


> hmmm...thanks
> so have u applied for 475 visa?


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

Shweta said:


> HI..Congras ... can u tell that when u have applied for SA SS and hou much time they took for granting it.I have applied for SA SS on 28-Sep-2011.I am IT professional.r u in IT ?


Hi Shwetha... I had applied for SA in the month of Aug 29 and it got approved on 28th Sep, 2011. Now I have 30 days time to file a visa application but I am thinking about it still.


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

jaffarms said:


> Bharath, i suggest that you look for NSW or VIC state sponsorship where IT Jobs are abundant. Recently VIC have released their state sponsorship for 2011 - 2012, check the link posted by Armandra.
> 
> Cheers
> Jaffar


Hey Thanks Jaffar..Yes, am still looking at new states which are coming up and holding my SA visa file procedure still  ....I hope NSW or Victoria worksout fore me.

Regards,
BJ


----------



## Bharath_bj (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Friends...whats the Difference between State and regional sponsored visas.

If i get a Regional visa for say NSW or Victoria, does it mean that I will be eligible to work only in regional places of these states and not in major cities like Melbourne or Sydney, etc ?. Only with the state sponsored visas its possible. 

I have applied for 176 State PR visa. Please some one who is experienced about this can suggest/guide me.


regards,
BJ


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

Bharath_bj said:


> Thanks Anji. Presently only SA has opened the Window and as per the processing visas, they say, IT guys are in huge demand. I am applying for 176 PR state sponsorship. I do get to see for java, SAP CRM, testing jobs, but very very meager openings for Message broker Developers. Is it fine that I take up some course for SAP development in India and look for jobs in SA for the same ?. Will they recognize me as a right candidate for it then ?
> 
> Thanks,ou are
> BJ


Hi Bharath,

I have a similar case like yours.
I have got my skill assessment from ACS.i have over 5 yrs of exp in java
Now looking for visa in Australia.But not sure which visa should i go for.
I hold an IELTS score of 7 overall.But not in each section.
i think visa 176 is for state sponsorship which have also opted for...
did you take IELTS exam?and do you know how much time does 176 visa takes place to get processesed.What are the restrictions in this VISA.and how will the an Australia state sponsor anyone?.

As you are in SAP which is in great demand these days, i dont see any issue for you getting job there.i have heard a lot that getting a job in australia is very easy.

best of luck.


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------

